# Would you get and pay for a Covid test or antibody test?



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If you could walk in somewhere? Without the symptoms.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

No, I wouldn't. There has been no indication that I've had the virus. I'd like family members to have the antibody test tho.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

But wouldn't it be useful to identify carriers even without the sympthoms so spreading can be kept at a minimum?


Irish Pixie said:


> No, I wouldn't. There has been no indication that I've had the virus. I'd like family members to have the antibody test tho.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> There has been *no indication* that I've had the virus.


Many have had it without showing symptoms.
That's well documented.
Haven't you been in close contact with someone who has been exposed?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Maybe.
It would be nice to know if I could go out without extra precautions assuming I couldn't be reinfected.
Likewise, still using those all those precautions if I were still at risk of contracting the virus.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Dutchie said:


> But wouldn't it be useful to identify carriers even without the sympthoms so spreading can be kept at a minimum?


Maybe. Although in my case, I have co-morbidity and probably would at least show some symptoms. I've had none.

People are only carriers (shedding) for about two weeks with or without symptoms. The tests would have to be given to everyone roughly every two weeks until they had a positive test.

The antibody test would indicate if a person actually had Covid. And it can give a baseline for mutation.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Supposing that stopping community spread was important, and social distancing was helpful in achieving that goal, would it be good to travel out of one's home to congregate at a place where there could be others that had reason to believe that they might be infected?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Around here the only non-hospital site set up to do tests are only doing tests on those that are "doctor referred" only.
I know this because I know one of the nurses that was there testing and later asked her.
As to being able to get a test just because ??? Don't know; think I'd need a reason other than "just because".....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

doozie said:


> Maybe.
> It would be nice to know if I could go out without extra precautions assuming I couldn't be reinfected.
> Likewise, still using those all those precautions if I were still at risk of contracting the virus.


Fauci said yesterday he has seen no data about someone getting C-19 twice. He said that was all hearsay, and anecdotal


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Possibly the antibody test if it was less than $100.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Fauci said yesterday he has seen no data about someone getting C-19 twice. He said that was all hearsay, and anecdotal


It amazes me how much Fauci will talk about studies he hasn't read.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> It amazes me how much Fauci will talk about studies he hasn't read.


Are you calling into question Hapis?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> It amazes me how much Fauci will talk about studies he hasn't read.


You can't read studies that don't exist.
He's probably not surfing the internet looking for those that support his preconceived notions.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope. I've been staying home, staying safe here in Michigan as that woman governor said I should do. I'm negative and will stay so until...? At that time my doctor may request a test, and my Medicare policy will pay for it. I'm retired and will not have to go back to work, so I won't need a test until …?

(However, I will soon need a couple of containers of redworms as bluegill season approaches.....I may have to "suit up" and sneak into the back door at the local hardware store... )

But my heart aches to ponder what it's could be like if people go back to work, or kids go back to school, without sufficient testing and/or protection. And I'm really skeptical at this point in time that it will happen without someone being sacrificed.

My own opinion.

geo


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would not take a Covid 19 test. Not going out on a nonessential test.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> (However, I will soon need a couple of containers of redworms as bluegill season approaches.....I may have to "suit up" and sneak into the back door at the local hardware store... )


Start your own worm bed.
They are easy to raise and you won't have to buy more later if you just give them time to multiply.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I think those who have been tested as positive, then a few weeks later have no fever or other signs need to be retested before they venture out.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It would be pointless to take such a test unless everybody else would as well. I test negative and then the next day or week I may pick up the virus. 

But if everybody were to test and then isolate the positives, it could stop this whole thing dead in its tracks.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Fauci said yesterday he has seen no data about someone getting C-19 twice. He said that was all hearsay, and anecdotal


Much line drugs a certain person is promoting. Funny you’ll listen to Fauci for some things but not others


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> Much line drugs *a certain person* is promoting. Funny you’ll listen to Fauci for some things but not others


There are field trials being done on 10 different drugs and two vaccines.
It just irritates many people that he's right.
They can't see through the hate.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you have proof he is right?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

It would only truly be useful if done on significant percentage of human population. Early in this situation and then often. Meaning six month ago when leaders were briefed on it, not when people start dropping and no tests available.

It would be nice to know if I had been exposed, but in effect pretty useless information from an individual perspective at this point. Still useful information for govt or those in govt with enough brains to use it. Cause its needed to know how fast its spread and where its spreading. If new wave of it has risen. All of us without a well stocked bunker to crawl into and shut up tight, still have to deal with getting food and mail, bills, etc. Pretending everybody has a vast support system to allow people with virus to lock themselves in closet somewhere is silly. No manna from heaven falling from skies that I have seen. One still has to deal with necessities of life. Just do it taking fewest risks as possible.

The nasty thing about this kind virus is it can come in waves. Look at Spanish Flu in 1918. San Francisco was one of few places that locked things down during first wave and survived very well compared to rest of country that was in denial. They even had cops shooting people that refused to comply. But they thought thats it, they are safe now, so got hit hard in second and third waves. If some genius in charge decides his portfolio is more important and tries to get people out and about and working again, guess what, look for that second and third wave to hit hard.

And of course it can mutate. Might mutate to something less dangerous. Might become more dangerous. Might stay same.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There are field trials being done on 10 different drugs and two vaccines.
> It just irritates many people that he's right.
> They can't see through the hate.


Who is right about what????


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Do you have proof he is right?


Without details the question is pointless.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Who is right about what????


That "certain person" talking about "drugs".
Did you not read the posts?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That "certain person".


Who is "they"/"certain person" and what is he right about? Enquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Who is "they"/"certain person" and what is he right about? *Enquiring minds want to know*....


Ask your cohorts.
They seem to know.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ask your cohorts.
> They seem to know.


I thought the enquiring tabloid was run by friend of certain glorious leader??? Or maybe he had a stormy demise?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> I thought the enquiring tabloid was run by friend of *certain glorious leader*??? Or maybe he had a stormy demise?


Now you're going off on yet another tangent.
Y'all just can't seem to leave out the politics, but always want to blame someone else if a thread gets moved.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Now you're going off on yet another tangent.
> Y'all just can't seem to leave out the politics, but always want to blame someone else if a thread gets moved.


LOL, you are one filling in the imagined spaces. I am just talking about a Moose and Squirrel....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> LOL, *you are one* filling in the imagined spaces. I am just talking about a Moose and Squirrel....


Let's not pretend.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There y’all go again. We will never know the exact and doubtless truth. 

Cast your mind back a few years to events that we still don’t know the truth about. 

1. What is the truth about the Kennedy assassination? 
2. Who paid for the Lee Harvey Ozwald assassination? 
3. Where is Jimmy Hoffa? 
4. Were the twin towers rigged to collapse? 
5. What happened at Area 51?

There are likely more, but I am starting to think about what to eat for lunch.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I just dropped by to check my mail and such and yep, it looks like they still want to wet in the sandbox some more.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Start your own worm bed.
> They are easy to raise and you won't have to buy more later if you just give them time to multiply.


This is Michigan.....my natural worm bed is barely thawed out and it will take warmth to start them regenerating again. I don't get them until late June when I start mulching my garden rows---I turn over the leaves from the fall raking, harvest the leaf worms, then lay the leaves between the row crops. The bluegills (bream) get active on the beds long before June.

geo


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> This is Michigan.....my natural worm bed is barely thawed out and it will take warmth to start them regenerating again.


Keep a small bin inside.
It doesn't have to be huge and you can feed them kitchen scraps.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> There y’all go again. We will never know the exact and doubtless truth.
> 
> Cast your mind back a few years to events that we still don’t know the truth about.
> 
> ...


1 Oswald a sad loner killed him
2 no one
3 dead
4 nope
5 nothing

easy


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> I just dropped by to check my mail and such and yep, it looks like they still want to wet in the sandbox some more.


Yes cats do that.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Might need to pay for a couple. 

South Korean officials on Friday reported that 91 patients thought cleared of the new coronavirus had tested positive again.

Jeong Eun-kyeong, director of the Korea Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (KCDC), told a briefing that the virus may have been "reactivated" rather than the patients being re-infected.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/south-korea-coronavirus-covid19-reactivated-positive-1.5529066


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> South Korean officials on Friday reported that 91 patients thought cleared of the new coronavirus had tested positive again.


The tests they use aren't reliable.
That's why the FDA wouldn't approve them here.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Much line drugs a certain person is promoting. Funny you’ll listen to Fauci for some things but not others


In what way, and when did I disrespect the Honorable Dr Fauci and his long and illustrious career as a bureaucrat?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There are field trials being done on 10 different drugs and two vaccines.
> It just irritates many people that he's right.
> They can't see through the hate.


Love is blind, hate is deaf and blind, sadly, not mute


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The tests they use aren't reliable.
> That's why the FDA wouldn't approve them here.


That makes some people unhappy. They would cling to those false positives like sacred relics. Anything to ramp up paranoia for an underwhelming respiratory bug.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

keenataz said:


> Funny you’ll listen to Fauci for some things but not others


I'm not speaking of Dr Fauci specifically, but isn't that part of the problem in today's society? Clinging to every word of a personality as if they can be an end all oracle? A personality, celebrity, political persona, etc becomes your guidebook to life.
Personally, I agree with some of what a lot of people say, yet very rarely do I agree with everything they say.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> They would cling to those false positives like sacred relics.


It's the false negatives that worry me the most.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

painterswife said:


> If you could walk in somewhere? Without the symptoms.


Ahem . . . . getting things back on track - my answer is NO - for both the Covid test and the antibody test.
My wife and I have not shown any symptoms, so assume neither of us have had it. In our county, there is only 1 confirmed case of the virus, so we likely haven't been exposed.

Even though I was out of the country a month ago - flew to Belize, was there a week, and back - 3 different airports, 4 different planes - what would be the use in getting tested? I haven't had symptoms, there is only 1 confirmed case in our county - so it's 99.9% chance I haven't had it. To get a Covid test would tell me I don't have it at this time. From the time of the test and beyond - I would be back to square one "Have I been infected?"

Same with the antibody test - I don't think I have had it, had no symptoms. The test would likely be 99.9% that I haven't had it.

Many people that are freaking out about this - would get tested again and again and again if they could - just afraid they MIGHT have it (even without symptoms).

So, my opinion is the Covid test should be subject to the patient - either having symptoms, or being in contact with someone that was positive. (Health care workers should be tested every so often.) The only reason to get the antibody test - is if you suspect you may have had the virus.

I'm still not sure if the suggestion that once you have had, you are immune to it is correct. Also not so sure that once you have had it, you can't catch it again - especially if it mutates.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> In what way, and when did I disrespect the Honorable Dr Fauci and his long and illustrious career as a bureaucrat?



No he was one who said proceed with caution and needs proper testing


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> I'm not speaking of Dr Fauci specifically, but isn't that part of the problem in today's society? Clinging to every word of a personality as if they can be an end all oracle? A personality, celebrity, political persona, etc becomes your guidebook to life.
> Personally, I agree with some of what a lot of people say, yet very rarely do I agree with everything they say.


You know I would say he’s an expert. So yeah I listen to him


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/south-korea-coronavirus-covid19-reactivated-positive-1.5529066
> No he was one who said proceed with caution and needs proper testing


I just saw where he threw the model people under the bus


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> I just saw where he threw the model people under the bus


I think everyone will agree no one knew what they were talking about with modelling. It was unprecedented. And also not consistent


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

keenataz said:


> You know I would say he’s an expert. So yeah I listen to him


 An expert to you in what? Medicine, economics, politics? Just asking.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> No he was one who said proceed with caution and needs proper testing


Just like everyone else.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

No. I’m not sure I see any value to it? It would be a snapshot of one day, then 3 days later I might get it, so am I supposed to get a test every week?

no point to it for me at this time.

if we are a year from now and better understand this critter and no vaccine yet, then maybe there would be a value in having a test result.

not now.

Paul


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It just doesn't matter because people with different agendas will get this thread tossed anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

Irish Pixie said:


> Maybe. Although in my case, I have co-morbidity and probably would at least show some symptoms. I've had none.
> 
> People are only carriers (shedding) for about two weeks with or without symptoms. The tests would have to be given to everyone roughly every two weeks until they had a positive test.
> 
> The antibody test would indicate if a person actually had Covid. And it can give a baseline for mutation.


I’ve read these test are giving false positives. And some test are tainted with the virus so you may get it by taking the test. To me it is fear mongering. Yes the virus is real but the media causing hysteria is worse than the virus


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

keenataz said:


> 1 Oswald a sad loner killed him
> 2 no one
> 3 dead
> 4 nope
> ...


Each to their own opinion JFK jr lives “I wish “


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

The ones claiming it’s all conspiracy are the ones afraid to look for answers. They are satisfied with believing what they are told as long as their world stays in its neat little box.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d never get a vaccine that Bill Gates promotes. He is a monster who want world depopulation by any means possible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

View attachment 85862



MoonRiver said:


> It amazes me how much Fauci will talk about studies he hasn't read.


its amazing Fauci can talk about anything with out Bill Gates approval. Since Gates owns him pretty much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

geo in mi said:


> Nope. I've been staying home, staying safe here in Michigan as that woman governor said I should do. I'm negative and will stay so until...? At that time my doctor may request a test, and my Medicare policy will pay for it. I'm retired and will not have to go back to work, so I won't need a test until …?
> 
> (However, I will soon need a couple of containers of redworms as bluegill season approaches.....I may have to "suit up" and sneak into the back door at the local hardware store... )
> 
> ...


That last part sounds really bad.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Pam Massey said:


> View attachment 85862
> 
> 
> its amazing Fauci can talk about anything with out Bill Gates approval. Since Gates owns him pretty much.


Fauci has an extensive career in a specific field.
He is no expert when it comes to economics.
Alissa Milano is a celebrity actress.
She is no expert in contagions.
If either were to share opinions on subjects from tooth decay to gun control, there would be a segment of the country that would copy and post links to their proclamations and shame anyone who would counter a Dr. or a gifted talent who means good.
We all have a gift or expertise in something, but not everything.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"As the U.S. stockpiles as many as 29 million doses of the drug, which is also used to treat lupus and rheumatoid arthritis, the data on adverse reactions from France’s drug safety agency highlights the risk of using unproven treatments to stem a pandemic that’s killed more than 100,000 people worldwide."

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...B7UXSrGC2fhN4nYklBSFJjo9Fvk9TVQz8ofmCsdV3KVQs


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> As the U.S. stockpiles as many as 29 million doses of the drug


What does that have to do with "testing"?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Pam Massey said:


> The ones claiming it’s all conspiracy are the ones afraid to look for answers. They are satisfied with believing what they are told as long as their world stays in its neat little box.


No it’s up to the ones claiming the conspiracy to prove it. I can’t prove a negative


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

GTX has some good thoughts on a very meandering thread here.

We have all heard the parable about 5 blind men trying to describe an elephant, one touches the trunk, one the tail, one the ear, one the leg, one the tusk and they all describe very accurately one part of the elephant, but no one actually described an elephant. Not even close.

That becomes a problem when you surround yourself with experts. They are each so focused on a narrow part of the problem, there needs to be someone in charge that sees the big picture and chooses a path through the experts that leads to a solution.

Seems about half the population says the President didn’t act in time and killed a lot of people by sitting on his hands.

another half seems to say the president acted to fast and way too much control over individual rights and this virus would have run its course and not done much harm but now with all the intervention we are all messed up, he did way too much.

maybe kinda seems then things are about on the best course we could have, when folk are so half and half.

I miss farm auctions and eating out and hearing the gossip of the day from the next table or two.

and I miss my card game night with Elvis and JFK, but it’s hard to win we all know the extra terrestrial is a mind reader tho it denies it.

I still don’t see much value today in testing, it will be some value aftwards in sorting out how things played out, but today it doesn’t really mean much, we don’t know how accurate the tests are, we can get infected tomorrow even with a clean test today, I don’t see what value a test has unless you are really sick and need to find out what you need to be treated for. Seems pointless to test me today.

hope I covered enough topics here to fit in.

Paul


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My husband was possibly exposed to covid on the job site on Wednesday. An out of town worker on a construction site. We are hoping my husband's social distancing and hand washing etc works but yes I would pay for him to be tested.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife, I hope he doesn't get it. Those 2 weeks of wondering can make you crazy.

I would gladly have gotten the test back in January when I was sick, then again in March when my only symptom was a sore throat. Now I am trying to get on a list to test for antibodies. 
Daughter had a covid test last week. She has health issues and despite not having covid symptoms, the triage nurse decided she needed to be tested. Of course it was negative.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I miss the good old days when our parents took us over to play with sick kids in the summer so we wouldn't get chickenpox during the school year.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup. Happened to me.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> I miss the good old days when our parents took us over to play with sick kids in the summer so we wouldn't get chickenpox during the school year.


My siblings and I did that. One of mine came down with it and we gathered up all the cousins and rubbed them together for a weekend.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My son gave my cousin's son a beautiful case of chicken pox for Easter. It was unintentional, we didn't even know he had been exposed. The spots showed up while he was at school the Monday after.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

There was no vaccine for chicken pox back then, now we know that the varicella-zoster virus can reactivate as herpes zoster anytime after the initial infection. No chicken pox, no shingles. 

There are already indications that Covid can cause long term (and some severe) heart and lung problems after recovering from the virus. There have been a few (not verified) cases that could have been due to reactivation already. Again, not verified, just speculation at this point.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> There was no vaccine for chicken pox back then, now we know that the varicella-zoster virus can reactivate as herpes zoster anytime after the initial infection. No chicken pox, no shingles.
> 
> There are already indications that Covid can cause long term (and some severe) heart and lung problems after recovering from the virus. There have been a few (not verified) cases that could have been due to reactivation already. Again, not verified, just speculation at this point.


There is the same evidence (anecdotal) that there is a medicine that treats covid 19 not by killing the virus itself, but by changing the way the virus interfaces with red blood cells, and this medicine has long been in use to treat a common bacterial infection. It also doesn't kill the bacteria, it just changes the way the bacteria interfaces with red blood cells.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The huge difference between chicken pox and covid 19 is that chicken pox is rarely fatal. The child spends 2 miserable weeks trying not to scratch then recovers.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> The huge difference between chicken pox and covid 19 is that chicken pox is rarely fatal. The child spends 2 miserable weeks trying not to scratch then recovers.


i agree chicken pox is usually mild, but not always. The real problem is shingles, it's usually not mild, causes ongoing, very painful issues, and can kill.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> just speculation


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> i agree chicken pox is usually mild, but not always. The real problem is shingles, it's usually not mild, causes ongoing, very painful issues, and can kill.


Getting chicken pox, mumps, measels, etc worse if you get it as an adult. So if the vaccine isnt kept up to date....

Oh having had shingles, wouldnt recommend it. Luckily only that one bout of it about 15 years ago, for a month and it was on lower left quadrant, so not in my eyes. But honest its just one of life's little joys and what happens, happens. People especially from that time had different perspective on life. They didnt expect absolute safety and freedom from all disease. And frankly childhood diseases tended to be lot milder in children than for that adult that avoided them and got them later in life.

I frankly just dont remember having chicken pox as kid, but must have as I definitely had shingles. Parents both dead when I got shingles so couldnt ask them. I do remember mumps and two kinds of measles and pink eye and various bouts of very painful earache, or and bouts of bronchitis. Thankfully no polio or small pox or TB or stuff like that. That was nasty business.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know several people that have had shingles. Cases ranged from very mild to "just shoot me now".


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> I know several people that have had shingles. Cases ranged from very mild to "just shoot me now".


A family member had a horrible bout with shingles that lasted over a year, and popped up periodically after that until his death. Another family member had them, but they were found so early that the antivirals worked and they never progressed.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m very happy that my kids were immunized against Chicken pox and that I had the two part Shingrix vaccine. I knew a woman in Indiana who later died from Chicken pox as a adult.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed nasty stuff! i never got any of it like my sisters. had terrible earache and still do. every jacket i buy. summer, spring etc has to have a hood and i even have to wear ear muffs over my cap in summer when i'm outside. i've had a bout now for the last 2 months.

i had friends that had polio. they were in an iron lung i think they called it. one came out of it with no problems whatsoever. not the other 2 though. ~Georgia


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

I got chickenpox as an adult. Vaccine wasn't around until 1995. My son didn't get the vaccine either and he got it, so i got it. My wife got vaccinated and never got it. Right now, there are millions of adults who never got vaccinated and never got chickenpox. I got the shingles last year, very mild case a long the band of nerves running from my left side up across my back. Took Valcyclovir. Completely gone in 2 weeks. Chickenpox really sucks as an adult. Meningitis is a very real deal for adults, and I'll never forget the smell of colloidal oatmeal. But, it made life much more bearable.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> I got chickenpox as an adult. Vaccine wasn't around until 1995. My son didn't get the vaccine either and he got it, so i got it. My wife got vaccinated and never got it. Right now, there are millions of adults who never got vaccinated and never got chickenpox. I got the shingles last year, very mild case a long the band of nerves running from my left side up across my back. Took Valcyclovir. Completely gone in 2 weeks. Chickenpox really sucks as an adult. Meningitis is a very real deal for adults, and I'll never forget the smell of colloidal oatmeal. But, it made life much more bearable.


My wife too had chicken pox as an adult. Suckers she has ever been


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

keenataz said:


> My wife too had chicken pox as an adult. Suckers she has ever been


I agree 1000%. Im happy that i didn't get pox under my eyelids! Bottom of my feet sucked. I still have little pox scares, cause as hard as i tried, just couldn't resist scratching! Glad she's ok! Glad you didn't get it either!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

As a person who believes I probably had it several months ago (I wasn't very sick), I would be first in line to roll up my sleeve. I contacted a nearby medical school about a study they're starting WRT this, but haven't heard from them yet. I also contacted these people. In this case, they will send out a kit where one can obtain a small blood sample at home, and then send it in.

https://www.niaid.nih.gov/news-even...h3qSTA-V1rD4cDwxQLiQbeyh1KuINBBh4iR5xfvkTHZa0


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am interested in that study, despite their statement that it will take several weeks before you get your results.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> I am interested in that study, despite their statement that it will take several weeks before you get your results.
> 
> Thanks for the information.


I actually don't care whether or not I get that information to begin with. I'd just be grateful to contribute my small portion to medical science.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

thesedays said:


> I actually don't care whether or not I get that information to begin with. I'd just be grateful to contribute my small portion to medical science.


I would like to know if the crud I caught before Christmas was covid 19.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My opinion: likely it was.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My opinion: likely it was.


I've said it before, it was the sickest I have ever been. Fever never went above 101 but it hung on forever! Still dealing with lung issues.

I just sent an email. Don't know if it will go anywhere since I can't figure out how to virtual anything on this tablet so can't do a virtual consultation. Maybe they would work with my doctor to get it done. Will give updates if I hear anything.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I would pay for a test if I had symptoms. A tech company here in Canada has created a portable test machine about the size of a teapot that gives results in an hour. Very accurate in all their testing. Uses a mouth or nose swab. They are releasing all the machines today (over 1000) with many more in production. Most are being sent to remote locations with emphasis on First Nations communities. Each machine can process 10 to 15 tests per day and as they are compact and portable they can be placed all over. No labs needed and thus no delays.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The delays are so bad in our state that they started posting the possible cases along with the confirmed cases.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife said:


> The delays are so bad in our state that they started posting the possible cases along with the confirmed cases.


I think they've done that everywhere. I was trying to find a CDC announcement for possible cases but all I found were several states saying they were now counting possible cases as covid 19. Ohio announced they would be doing it starting this past Saturday.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It really doesn’t matter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Most states have been counting "presumed" cases for a while now.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Several posters have stated that they think they may have had covid-19 back in the fall 2019. If you mention this to your doctor would you not be able to get a test - supposedly free? Not only would this be very important for you to know but also for research into plasma and antibody treatments and for vaccine development. Iceland has a population of 360,000 and they were very quick off the mark with testing. A really important finding - over 50% of those who tested positive were asymptomatic and continue to be so. The question of course is why? DNA probably which also means others may have similar response to the virus which would be important in developing any tests, treatments, vaccines and possible cures.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Testing is still way behind here. Not enough test kits and really slow on getting done at the lab. Less than 1 percent of the population has been tested (last I heard) and you have to be sick to get tested.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Testing is still way behind here. Not enough test kits and really slow on getting done at the lab. Less than 1 percent of the population has been tested (last I heard) and you have to be sick to get tested.


You should vote your governor out(who ever it is)
for failing to be prepared. The citizens of your state deserve better. Ours was late, and a previous governor, Schwarzenegger, set up mobile hospitals. Brown dismantled them and newsome stood by and did nothing. We were lucky that he was able to procure what was needed. Over 600,000 people signed a recall, but the clerks in the big cities here are holding them. Traitors....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Several posters have stated that they think they may have had covid-19 back in the fall 2019. If you mention this to your doctor would you not be able to get a test -


What test? Currently there is no FDA approved antibody test.



JeffreyD said:


> You should vote your governor out(who ever it is)
> for failing to be prepared. The citizens of your state deserve better. .


Why should a state governor be voted out when the lack of active virus tests was and continues to be a nation wide problem?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I think a lot more work needs to be done before the US can return to business. Just over 3 million tests done in the US with a population of 330 million. The 3 million tests do not even cover the number of people at Mardi Gras and on spring break let along tracing their contacts.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> What test? Currently there is no FDA approved antibody test.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should a state governor be voted out when the lack of active virus tests was and continues to be a nation wide problem?


Because it's clear that many governors failed to prepare for this kind of event. Its not the testing, it's failure to have on hand proper equipment, masks, ventilators, etc... They had seen h1n1, sars, and others that could have become very bad, yet nothing was done. In my state, California, Schwarzenegger spent $200,000,000 to setup mobile hospitals. Gov. Brown(a democrat) dismantled the program, and Newsome didn't do anything even though he had been warned. He finely started down the right path, but the fact that so many are taking our rights away is very concerning.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I got a head cold in January. It wasn’t too bad after a few days but I kept having a fever in the evening. Then in February I thought I had a sinus infection that made me have the worst earache ever, nothing would take the pain away, so went to a clinic and they gave me antibiotics and a steroid shot. I had a little relief that day but it got worse. I had been using young living essential oils on my eyebrow and the bone in front and behind my ear and had developed a rash, I thought from the oils. I called and said I was coming back to the clinic because I was worse. They told me to wait a few days and the meds would work. I said no, my daughter had come from out of town to drive me and I was coming in. As soon as I walked in they said I had the shingles and I needed to go to the emergency room because they didn’t treat hip and mine was 229/109. So... I have shingles still. I had to go to a new doctor and then as soon as I could get to an eye doctor. At first the pain medicine made me throw up every time I moved. I had to carry a bowl with me for days. I am not a pucker. Not even when I was pregnant.

I am an introvert so staying at home doesn’t bother me. It’s not being able to read, sew, or bead that makes it difficult.

My daughter says corona virus didn’t scare her as much as the shingles.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I am one of the high vulnerability folks out there, but probably won't get tested unless I need to be hospitalized.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

vickinell, I am sorry you have shingles. I hope you start feeling better soon. The worst thing about covid is the difficulty getting a doctor that will see you. Doesn't matter what symptoms you have, they're covid until proven otherwise.



JeffreyD said:


> Because it's clear that many governors failed to prepare for this kind of event. Its not the testing, it's failure to have on hand proper equipment, masks, ventilators, etc... They had seen h1n1, sars, and others that could have become very bad, yet nothing was done. In my state, California, Schwarzenegger spent $200,000,000 to setup mobile hospitals. Gov. Brown(a democrat) dismantled the program, and Newsome didn't do anything even though he had been warned. He finely started down the right path, but the fact that so many are taking our rights away is very concerning.


This virus hit while a nasty flu season was already underway. Medical offices and hospitals should have already procured the necessary PPE. Why is it the governors responsibility to tell them to buy PPE?

Around here the problem had been patients stealing PPE.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> vickinell, I am sorry you have shingles. I hope you start feeling better soon. The worst thing about covid is the difficulty getting a doctor that will see you. Doesn't matter what symptoms you have, they're covid until proven otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then its the providers responsibility to make sure they have the equipment they need under normal circumstances. But in an emergency, the state emergency services comes into play. They are overseen by....the governor. It's the governor's responsibility to make sure that the required equipment is functional and available. Pretty simple really. If the state doesn't have the necessary equipment, it's the fault of....the governor.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

vickinell said:


> I got a head cold in January. It wasn’t too bad after a few days but I kept having a fever in the evening. Then in February I thought I had a sinus infection that made me have the worst earache ever, nothing would take the pain away, so went to a clinic and they gave me antibiotics and a steroid shot. I had a little relief that day but it got worse. I had been using young living essential oils on my eyebrow and the bone in front and behind my ear and had developed a rash, I thought from the oils. I called and said I was coming back to the clinic because I was worse. They told me to wait a few days and the meds would work. I said no, my daughter had come from out of town to drive me and I was coming in. As soon as I walked in they said I had the shingles and I needed to go to the emergency room because they didn’t treat hip and mine was 229/109. So... I have shingles still. I had to go to a new doctor and then as soon as I could get to an eye doctor. At first the pain medicine made me throw up every time I moved. I had to carry a bowl with me for days. I am not a pucker. Not even when I was pregnant.
> 
> I am an introvert so staying at home doesn’t bother me. It’s not being able to read, sew, or bead that makes it difficult.
> 
> My daughter says corona virus didn’t scare her as much as the shingles.


I'm so sorry. Shingles are just awful. 

Did you get started on antivirals?


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm so sorry. Shingles are just awful.
> 
> Did you get started on antivirals?


The first time I went to the clinic they misdiagnosed me. That was on a Sunday. Then Wednesday I went back and they sent me to the ER. My prescription was not filled until Thursday, so I didn’t get started on the meds till then. My shingles probably wouldn’t have been so bad if I had known sooner.
I hardly ever go to the doctor except for tests and prevention. With my head cold I figured I was safer at home than in a waiting room. I got my first fever blister with what I thought was a head cold. The doctors said that was probably when my shingles began. During these times, I know I looked pretty scary. My daughter and grandchildren liked to have croaked. I have not wore makeup in months and don’t know when I will be able to. I am getting better. I just got started on steroid eye drops. The pressure in my right eye is high and I have a higher risk of gloccoma because of the shingles in my eye.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

vickinell said:


> The first time I went to the clinic they misdiagnosed me. That was on a Sunday. Then Wednesday I went back and they sent me to the ER. My prescription was not filled until Thursday, so I didn’t get started on the meds till then. My shingles probably wouldn’t have been so bad if I had known sooner.
> I hardly ever go to the doctor except for tests and prevention. With my head cold I figured I was safer at home than in a waiting room. I got my first fever blister with what I thought was a head cold. The doctors said that was probably when my shingles began. During these times, I know I looked pretty scary. My daughter and grandchildren liked to have croaked. I have not wore makeup in months and don’t know when I will be able to. I am getting better. I just got started on steroid eye drops. The pressure in my right eye is high and I have a higher risk of gloccoma because of the shingles in my eye.


I'm so sorry. I hope it resolves soon.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> Possibly the antibody test if it was less than $100.


If this thing is as deadly as they claim wouldnt they be giving the test to all?? Being out of work for a month now I cant and wouldnt get it even if I could. Cant afford it so its not going to happen.


----------

